# Hymn To Eternity (Jeremy Soule/Skyrim inspired track)



## DreymaMusic (Sep 9, 2019)

Hymn To Eternity (Jeremy Soule/Skyrim inspired track)


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 9, 2019)

Very nice music. Just advice, though, that you may want to be careful saying that your Jeremy Soule's biggest fan as there has been a lot of discussion on here and in the news about him lately. I won't go into details here, but you can google and find a lot about the allegations against him at this time. Again, very beautiful music that you've composed.


----------



## Brian99 (Sep 9, 2019)

great job! definitely got the skyrim vibe going there, one of the best game soundtracks out there in my opionion


----------



## brenneisen (Sep 9, 2019)

nice timing


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 9, 2019)

Owen Smith said:


> Very nice music. Just advice, though, that you may want to be careful saying that your Jeremy Soule's biggest fan as there has been a lot of discussion on here and in the news about him lately. I won't go into details here, but you can google and find a lot about the allegations against him at this time. Again, very beautiful music that you've composed.



I would imagine this forum still does not have people coming out with pitchforks for people who enjoy Soule’s music. This is a great piece of work here. I think that’s the topic, so, let’s keep it there.


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 9, 2019)

chocobitz825 said:


> I would imagine this forum still does not have people coming out with pitchforks for people who enjoy Soule’s music. This is a great piece of work here. I think that’s the topic, so, let’s keep it there.


Agreed. I meant no harm and also really liked the music that Dreyma Music posted as well as Jeremy Soule's music. I simply thought it might be helpful to distinguish between being someone's biggest fan and a huge fan of their music especially given current events. I apologize if it came across in a negative way--only meant to give what I thought was good advice. I won't respond anymore to this thread as not to distract from the music that Dreyma shared and the feedback they receive. Look forward to hearing more music from Dreyma Music in the future. Cheers


----------



## chocobitz825 (Sep 9, 2019)

Owen Smith said:


> Agreed. I meant no harm and also really liked the music that Dreyma Music posted as well as Jeremy Soule's music. I simply thought it might be helpful to distinguish between being someone's biggest fan and a huge fan of their music especially given current events. I apologize if it came across in a negative way--only meant to give what I thought was good advice. I won't respond anymore to this thread as not to distract from the music that Dreyma shared and the feedback they receive. Look forward to hearing more music from Dreyma Music in the future. Cheers



no worries. not at all meant to be an attack or anything. Others might seize the opportunity to distract from his work, so we can just put that aside.

This is a really great inspired piece. Well deserving of praise. I don't have much I could say about what could be improved.


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 10, 2019)

DreymaMusic said:


> It didn't come across negative at all, no worries. Im not easily offended brother


Thanks for your understanding! Honestly, I can't speculate on accusations but there are quite a few articles out there now as well as at least one long descriptive letter by one of his accusers. I just wanted to help you be aware of what was going on so that you know that people's reaction to posts about him or posts likening your music to his, may be tainted by this situation. Keep up the good work with your music and I'll look forward to hearing more. Do you have a website or soundcloud page?

Edit: I'm listening to your other tracks on Youtube  I also use FL studio so its going to be very helpful for me to watch your screencast! And I love your use of scenery from the Skyrim (though I have never played it) in combination with your music. The music is beautiful and ethereal and listening to it along with the scenery adds to the experience in an awesome way. I love combination of nature and music and alsmost all of my compositions have a combination of nature recording, nature photo, and music. Good stuff!


----------



## Owen Smith (Sep 10, 2019)

DreymaMusic said:


> Thank you so much! I understand.
> My ultimate goal is to reach the type of audience (like the one from Geytkeypur's channel) that appreciates and loves ambient fantasy music combined with footage of beautiful nature (wether it be from games or IRL). It relaxes my mind, it kind of gives an otherworldly, peaceful experience. Plus I think I can reach some more music composition fans here on VI Control. Good luck on composing! Do you have any links to your work?


That's awesome! That's exactly the therapeutic experience I have had with music and hope to create as well (though I have a long way to go). You definitely got my attention and I'm looking forward to following your compositions. Here is a link to my Sound Cloud page which has most of my compositions:









Owen Woodfield Smith


Listen to Owen Woodfield Smith | SoundCloud is an audio platform that lets you listen to what you love and share the sounds you create.




soundcloud.com





Cheers!


----------



## MartinH. (Sep 10, 2019)

DreymaMusic said:


> Hi all, I am probably Jeremy Soule's biggest fan and I've made a lot of Skyrim inspired compositions in the past year. This is my newest one, it nailed the Skyrim ''exploration themes'' feel pretty well, in my opinion! Disagree? Agree? Let me know what you think, what could be improved?



Agreed, very well done! It's so close that as someone who has listened to the original a lot but not "studied" it, I can't actually tell what percentage of it is "quoted" and what is genuinely new material. So whether you see that as a problem or compliment is up to you I guess. 

Regarding youtube I would follow a different approach. People won't find you over the search terms you use in your titles, you'll be burried by results related to the originals. I would experiment with making things like those "2 hours of relaxing music for sleep and relaxation" mixes, put a unique spin on them if you can. If I was looking for some chill background music, even if yours came up in the search, I wouldn't click on a 5 minute single track. 1 or 2 hours would be minimum. Even if you just loop one 5 minute track for 2 hours, I think you might have more success with getting views and subscribers. 
Good luck! 

I hope you'll share more of your work and workflow with us in the future!


----------

